# St. Louis, MO adaption needed for 3 girls



## Rattienewby (Aug 31, 2014)

We have 3 females, 2 (Piper and Pepper, ~19 months old) that are living together and 1 (Millie, ~14 months) dumbo that is by herself. Unfortunately we need someone to adopt them as our new apartment complex here in St. Louis, MO doesn't allow rats







Piper and Pepper are white coats with light brown strips across the backs and Millie is black with hints of rust in her coat. They aren't living together since Piper is very dominate to newcomers. They are great girls and I would love for them to be put with great families. Millie does get along with other rats as she use to have a playmate, Penelope, before Penelope passed away.
Can anyone please help us out? I refuse to end their lives as snake food. Piper and Pepper must be taken together, or Millie by herself, or all 3 if you like. Piper and Pepper are sisters. Piper and Pepper are potty trained as well. I will supply food and litter if needed.
Piper and Pepper are small while Millie is average size. Piper and Pepper are also a little shy at times while Millie is very outgoing and demands attention. All 3 are very healthy, never a trip to the vet. Pepper does have a small bump on her belly that she developed around 6-7 weeks old, but we've kept a close eye on it and it hasn't grown or affected her in 18 months. They have also had normal amounts of porphyrin around their eyes, however have showed no larger signs of respiratory infections.
$10/rat for rehoming. You must prove that you have a proper home for them to live in. However, if you like we can supply the cages. Piper and Pepper live in a single Critter Nation that we'll sell for $80, with both girls, along with hammocks, their wheel, and litter boxes. Millie lives in a double Ware Chew Proof 4 Story cage that we put together so she could have more space. Hammocks and other accessories will come with that cage. $40 for the 2 cages and Millie.
PM for any other questions. Please help us out. Thank you!


----------

